# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Supplements while on steroids

## super-pump

while on cycle do you guys still use other supplements besides whey protein? if so what ones do you prefer/recommend? i'm sure there's lots of different opinions on this.

----------


## S1X

Sp250!

----------


## super-pump

what are your thoughts on creatine while on cycle? especially if the cycle includes orals...too much for the liver or not?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I take Animal Pak, regular creatine mono and calcium on cycle (as well as not on cycle). I drink a lot of milk, but the I feel I can use a little extra calcium. Never had any problems with stones or anything. I think though, you should keep your supplement use to a minimum. And try to avoid stims as much as you can.

----------


## super-pump

what about pre-workout supplements like NO, super-pump, etc.? I know many steroids already have the effect of giving you more energy and increasing your heart rate, so again, would using these types of supps be too much?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I think it all depends on how the steroids are affecting your BP and pulse. As to whether or not to do those pre-workouts. Besides, I don't know why you'd want to take super-dump anyways. That always made me take a massive shit.

----------


## S1X

> I think it all depends on how the steroids are affecting your BP and pulse. As to whether or not to do those pre-workouts. Besides, I don't know why you'd want to take super-dump anyways. That always made me take a massive shit.


No problems what so ever with SP here, but everyone's different...

----------


## BigBlackGuy

I think the creatine on or off depends on how long you're off. I take creapure only when off cycle (which is most of the time) and never on. If I were on a lot more, then I might just keep taking the creatine.

It helps me psychologically and physically to have the creatine off cycle, it always increases my weight and lifts a tiny bit just to give me an edge.

----------


## Eazy20

Milk thistle, COQ-10, Calcium, Glucosamine, saw palmetto, hawthorn berry, Vitamin B-6, Standard Multi-Vitamin, fish oil, Vitamin C, Vitargo, and M5

----------


## Hazard

I usually use a nitric oxide pre-workout drink - glucosamine - bcaa's

~Haz~

----------


## dosXX

definitely some fish oil this will aid your lipids profile.

----------


## super-pump

fish oil and BCAA's are what I was thinking....I dont like the idea of putting a whole bunch of supplements in my body while it's already running the steroids .

----------


## Eazy20

Well my long list of supps while on (aside from vitargo and m5) are all general health/support supplements to combat the negative sides from the gear.

----------


## bobsappfan

If your trying to gain you could take a mass gainer protein after your workout. I take universal real gains.

Also some glucosamine and some fish oil is helpful for your joints

----------


## bobsappfan

> Well my long list of supps while on (aside from vitargo and m5) are all general health/support supplements to combat the negative sides from the gear.


Which supps do u take to combat which sides?

----------


## Eazy20

> Which supps do u take to combat which sides?


COQ-10/Hawthorn berry for heart/BP, milk thistle for liver, fish oil for lipid profile, vitamin b-6 for prolactin with tren , saw palmetto for prostate, and vitamin c for immune system. Then just a standard multi vitamin

----------


## bobsappfan

> COQ-10/Hawthorn berry for heart/BP, milk thistle for liver, fish oil for lipid profile, vitamin b-6 for prolactin with tren, saw palmetto for prostate, and vitamin c for immune system. Then just a standard multi vitamin


Nice I use pretty similar stuff but I use a double dose of my multi

----------


## biobest692

....

----------


## M302_Imola

> multi, fish oil, joint support, mayb some probiotics for digestions?
> 
> Would creatine on cycle be ok? aas negatively effects blood pressure, so not sure if i wanna use anything else that could potentially cause issues


I always use creatine on cycle and don't have any problems.

----------


## gtgb

Is vitimin B6 a good idea?

----------


## Eazy20

If you're on tren , it's a great idea.

----------


## scotty51312

b6 is an old school less effective way of controling prolactin. My supps on cycle are
Vitamin C
Multivitamin
Pomegranate extract
Saw palmetto
fish oil
creatine
BCAA's
Sometimes Milk Thistle

----------


## superdave1980

I was always under the impression that most supps helped a little over a long period of time. So wouldn't it be kind of pointless to only have certain supps that you only use while on?

----------


## toooosmall

surprised i haven't seen Liv52 mentioned. good for orals like dbol , for liver support

----------


## Eazy20

> I was always under the impression that most supps helped a little over a long period of time. So wouldn't it be kind of pointless to only have certain supps that you only use while on?


 I run my supps 365

----------


## Eazy20

> b6 is an old school less effective way of controling prolactin.


Very true, but I'm not big on taking more drugs to combat the sides of my other drugs during cycle. If there's a more natural alternative, I seek that out if it does a sufficient enough job.

----------


## gtgb

> Very true, but I'm not big on taking more drugs to combat the sides of my other drugs during cycle. If there's a more natural alternative, I seek that out if it does a sufficient enough job.


How much B6 would you take on a tren cycle? everyday??

----------


## raj ch

I use niacin, vitamin b 12, vitamin c, calcium, iron, adrenasmart, genesis vitamin pack, kre-alkalyn pills, whey isolate, and whey cassien for supplements while on juice

----------


## Vika

What I have been told is to avoid preworkouts with creatine in them because they are harmful to the liver. Take liver supporting substances and fish oil with loads of natural diet . You should regularly get your kidney function done and liver enzymes

----------


## human project

> Sp250!


Lmao... Just noticed the sn

----------


## human project

> I take Animal Pak, regular creatine mono and calcium on cycle (as well as not on cycle). I drink a lot of milk, but the I feel I can use a little extra calcium. Never had any problems with stones or anything. I think though, you should keep your supplement use to a minimum. And try to avoid stims as much as you can.


What are your reasons for avoiding stems... I'm not saying I'm for or against your statement but I don't know how I would stay lean on cycle without the huge amount i use

----------


## human project

> I think it all depends on how the steroids are affecting your BP and pulse. As to whether or not to do those pre-workouts. Besides, I don't know why you'd want to take super-dump anyways. That always made me take a massive shit.


Coffee, Aderall, and goat cheese make me poop

----------


## Brick

Isn't milk thistle by itself proven to do nothing?

Or was that just bro science?

----------

